

Linux Voice Issue 2 Released Under Creative Commons - Newky
http://www.linuxvoice.com/download-linux-voice-issue-2/

======
benev
That's CC-BY-SA by the way. You can reuse it as long as you attribute it to
us, and release any of your changes under an open licese.

